# Who else rides a KHS FR2000 ?



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Seems like nobody rides these bikes anymore. If you still ride one, post your pics and spec summary. 

These bikes were only out for 2003 & 2004 and was eventually replaced by the AM2000.

I have 2 buddies that still ride the FR2000, and they are twins. Here is a pic of my bike with one of my buddies. Both of us have the 66 rc2x, but his ('03) has the romic D while mine ('04) has the swinger 6way. His twin has the ('03) with a Boxxer Ride.

I also so one guy in this board with an '03 and an 888rc.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

This is the pic of a member that responded to me once and his monster FR2000 with a Zoke 888rc and bombshell crusher wheelset


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

nickgto said:


> This is the pic of a member that responded to me once and his monster FR2000 with a Zoke 888rc and bombshell crusher wheelset


Thats an interesting pic, he's running a 170mm fork and has the rear travel set at only 4" of travel. Unique combo to say the least. Not judging, just taking notice and making a general statement regarding this riders unique choice of travel adjustments.

FWIW, I had an 03 FR2000 and had nothing but issues with it. High compression ration in the 6" mode (3:1), bearing were [email protected] and KHS customer service (actually there wasn't any in my case, they were complete @sshats) suck3d. I have a bud who still rides one, he likes it.

But for those of you who like these bike, just an FYI, Adrenaline Bikes is blowing out the 05 frame for pretty cheap.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

red5 said:


> ...High compression ration in the 6" mode (3:1)......


whoa! who would do such a thing? i mean, besides every other frame manufacturer on the planet. sounds like your shock was the piece of sh!t, seeing as how most of your complaints on the bike were based around your shock and its hardware....


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I would stay away from the 05 am1000. I had one and it held up good for the first 8 months and then it cracked on the downtube. Khs was nice enough to send me a fr1500 free, no questions asked, and gave me a new rear shock. I was riding the fr1500 up until about 2 months ago when I sold it and bought khs new dh bike, the dh-200, best bike ever. The fr1500 and fr2000 are great bikes and I am reggretting selling it cause it was a great all around bike but I like my dh-200 more.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Here is mine. Bought it in 04 as my first FR bike. Got into a car accident and sold all the parts. Recently resurrected her with a 6.75 x 1.75 Vanilla R in the back and Psylo (20mm). 4.4" of travel and a 12" high bottom bracket. Pretty close to what the KHS teams run for 4X races. Basically designed for top to bottom runs at Kenter.

KHenter Special


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

mmmm...i like those bikes but exept for the psylo i think the forks that you are runnin are overkill for the frame. just a tought


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Mongiafer said:


> mmmm...i like those bikes but exept for the psylo i think the forks that you are runnin are overkill for the frame. just a tought


Ya, I like Nagaredama's build. I rode it around although its too big for me but he loves it. For the last 2 years I've always heard him say he wished he had that bike running again. Now, with a little modification, its a pretty sweet 4X setup.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Kan't Handle Sh!T...hardly. My frame is that bundle of bikes after t-boning someone at 50mph.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> Kan't Handle Sh!T...hardly. My frame is that bundle of bikes after t-boning someone at 50mph.


Its funny, I never noticed that from that angle it looks like we were the ones crossing the freeway. I was so bummed, we were on our way to our first Sea Otter and some douche pulls out right in front of us on the 101. On the bright side it got me out of my lease :thumbsup:


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

here's mine.I've only had it about a year took all my old parts off my 02 giant ac


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

CRASH said:


> here's mine.I've only had it about a year took all my old parts off my 02 giant ac


DC, nice!

How do you like the air shock on it? What travel position are you running it in?


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> DC, nice!
> 
> How do you like the air shock on it? What travel position are you running it in?


the air shock is bad a$$. I really didn't think I would like at first but when I put my coil spring on it for a couple ride's I found it work's better than the coil. it's easy to throw around I want to take to Fontana's 4x track. it sucks I haven't been able to ride that bike in about 3 months having the new dh bike. I'm going to start riding it to work for x training.
I only run it in the 6" travel. 4 when I start riding the street.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

CRASH said:


> the air shock is bad a$$. I really didn't think I would like at first but when I put my coil spring on it for a couple ride's I found it work's better than the coil. it's easy to throw around I want to take to Fontana's 4x track. it sucks I haven't been able to ride that bike in about 3 months having the new dh bike. I'm going to start riding it to work for x training.
> I only run it in the 6" travel. 4 when I start riding the street.


What kind of air shock do you have on it?


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

red5 said:


> Thats an interesting pic, he's running a 170mm fork and has the rear travel set at only 4" of travel.


Wait, It looks to me like he has the shock in the hole that is closest to the headtube. Isn't that the 6" tavel hole? I always thought the hole closest to the rear tire was the 4" travel one. My buddy has this bike, and I want to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

its a fox float rl prototype with lock out. here's a couple more pic's.
it's dirty from taking my cousin riding a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Phi.Design said:


> Wait, It looks to me like he has the shock in the hole that is closest to the headtube. Isn't that the 6" tavel hole? I always thought the hole closest to the rear tire was the 4" travel one. My buddy has this bike, and I want to get to the bottom of this.


6" travel hole is closest to the rear tire.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> whoa! who would do such a thing? i mean, besides every other frame manufacturer on the planet. sounds like your shock was the piece of sh!t, seeing as how most of your complaints on the bike were based around your shock and its hardware....


Just because everyone is doing it doesn't make it intellegent, didn't you learn anything in high school??
I would vernture to guess alot of the early 6" travel bikes were setup that way because of shock tech and frame design constrictions. Alot of mfgs are starting to move to lower leverage ratio's. 
BTY the shock I ran was a Romic Double D shock, so not that bad. :thumbsup: Part of the problem with the leverage ratio in my particular case was I weighed 235 at the time. Still 3:1 is borderline bad.


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks so much you guys. Me and my buddy just got back from a ride and I was checking the forums when I came across this. He has the AM2000 and rips it up on er. But he only had it set for 4" of travel when we thought it was 6", just figured it was real stiff or something. He bought it used, and the dude told us it was set for 6". So I whipped out the allen keys and magically he has a new bike! Sorta. I bet the picture of the one with the doublecrown had the same idea as us. 

Thanks again! He's so stoked to ride it with 6, now!


----------



## mcballer52 (Oct 26, 2003)

red5 said:


> Thats an interesting pic, he's running a 170mm fork and has the rear travel set at only 4" of travel. Unique combo to say the least. Not judging, just taking notice and making a general statement regarding this riders unique choice of travel adjustments.
> 
> FWIW, I had an 03 FR2000 and had nothing but issues with it. High compression ration in the 6" mode (3:1), bearing were [email protected] and KHS customer service (actually there wasn't any in my case, they were complete @sshats) suck3d. I have a bud who still rides one, he likes it.
> 
> But for those of you who like these bike, just an FYI, Adrenaline Bikes is blowing out the 05 frame for pretty cheap.


Yo I own the monster fr2000 that nickgto posted a pic of. Just to clear things up a wee bit: The fork is a 200mm vf and I thought the rear end was set at 6". It looks like the stroke would be longer with it set on the furthest hole from the rear. Hmm... Guess I'll have to check that out. I'm waiting for money to upgrade to a steel DH frame. Steel is sexy...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

mcballer52 said:


> Yo I own the monster fr2000 that nickgto posted a pic of. Just to clear things up a wee bit: The fork is a 200mm vf and I thought the rear end was set at 6". It looks like the stroke would be longer with it set on the furthest hole from the rear. Hmm... Guess I'll have to check that out. I'm waiting for money to upgrade to a steel DH frame. Steel is sexy...


That's the 4" hole. Think of it this way. The stroke of the rear shock remains constant, no matter what travel setting the frame is in. That means that the leverage ratio must change in order for the travel to change. With the shock mounted in the position closer to the fulcrum of the swingarm, the swingarm has a greater mechanical advantage over the shock when it does with the shock mounted farther out. This means that the leverage ratio is higher, and therefore there is more rear wheel travel.

I've got a '03 with a 36 Vanilla RC2 and a Swinger 4 Way Air. Not a bad bike, but I cracked it near the main pivot on the swing arm. Looks to me like a faulty weld. Contaminated. Unfortunatly I'm not the original owner, so I don't have a warranty.


----------



## mcballer52 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> That's the 4" hole. Think of it this way. The stroke of the rear shock remains constant, no matter what travel setting the frame is in. That means that the leverage ratio must change in order for the travel to change. With the shock mounted in the position closer to the fulcrum of the swingarm, the swingarm has a greater mechanical advantage over the shock when it does with the shock mounted farther out. This means that the leverage ratio is higher, and therefore there is more rear wheel travel.
> 
> I've got a '03 with a 36 Vanilla RC2 and a Swinger 4 Way Air. Not a bad bike, but I cracked it near the main pivot on the swing arm. Looks to me like a faulty weld. Contaminated. Unfortunatly I'm not the original owner, so I don't have a warranty.


Awesome, now I'm much happier with my bike. Switched her to 6". Squish squish...

I broke the chainstay at the dropouts a while back. I never had any official warranty paperwork but I got it warrantied anyway. Just had to pay shipping one way. Check with your bike shop, they might just help you out. It takes FOREVER though. 6 months to get a new chainstay for me. Oh yeah, I broke the shock mount right off the frame of an xc504 before I got into DH/FR. That warranty plus $66 got me the fr2000.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

mcballer52 said:


> Awesome, now I'm much happier with my bike. Switched her to 6". Squish squish...
> 
> I broke the chainstay at the dropouts a while back. I never had any official warranty paperwork but I got it warrantied anyway. Just had to pay shipping one way. Check with your bike shop, they might just help you out. It takes FOREVER though. 6 months to get a new chainstay for me. Oh yeah, I broke the shock mount right off the frame of an xc504 before I got into DH/FR. That warranty plus $66 got me the fr2000.


Interesting. I work at a shop, though we're not a KHS dealer, and when I was trying to get some pivot hardware for the bike they flat out refused to deal with a non-dealer. Nobody within 200 miles or so sells KHSs. I don't think I'm going to try to warranty it for the reasons above and in my earlier post.


----------



## mcballer52 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Interesting. I work at a shop, though we're not a KHS dealer, and when I was trying to get some pivot hardware for the bike they flat out refused to deal with a non-dealer. Nobody within 200 miles or so sells KHSs. I don't think I'm going to try to warranty it for the reasons above and in my earlier post.


I drove 100 miles to the nearest KHS dealer, but that was on my way home from college. In the mighty UP of MI it's a long drive to everywhere anyway. Well, good luck with your cracked frame... dang aluminum.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

very interesting to see these bikes. I mean you see them selling for dirt cheap for frame only. I almost picked up a witch doctor(?) for like $150.00 with shock.

good to see people riding them! I might keep an eye out for one for cheap.


----------



## mcballer52 (Oct 26, 2003)

todd_freeride said:


> very interesting to see these bikes. I mean you see them selling for dirt cheap for frame only. I almost picked up a witch doctor(?) for like $150.00 with shock.
> 
> good to see people riding them! I might keep an eye out for one for cheap.


You wanna buy my frame when I upgrade? (that'll be late May (if I get a job when I graduate)) She's the one with the 888 on her up above. I just want more squish.. and steel.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

mcballer52 said:


> You wanna buy my frame when I upgrade? (that'll be late May (if I get a job when I graduate)) She's the one with the 888 on her up above. I just want more squish.. and steel.


How much are you selling the frame for? I'm interested in building a 2nd FR2000 by using most of the parts of my hardtail.
These parts were the parts replaced from my FR2000.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*3 KHS FR2000's in side by side*

here is a pic of me and my 2 buddies. we're the only team "TEAM KARMA" with the most FR2000's in SO CAL. pic was taken from TK's Chesebro ride last Sunday.


----------



## mcballer52 (Oct 26, 2003)

nickgto said:


> How much are you selling the frame for? I'm interested in building a 2nd FR2000 by using most of the parts of my hardtail.
> These parts were the parts replaced from my FR2000.


Well I can't sell it until late may because I need a frame to race on until I can afford to upgrade. Is $300 a fair price though?


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my KHS still running after much abuse, romic shock blew once but they took care of me:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Here's my KHS still running after much abuse, romic shock blew once but they took care of me:thumbsup:


Is your seatpost long enough? :skep: 

And you've got some pretty freaky looking fenders there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

I trail ride it, hate doing maintenance so freaky fenders are my friends...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Brown_Teeth said:


> I trail ride it, hate doing maintenance so freaky fenders are my friends...


Whatever works for ya.


----------



## cobra2002 (Jul 23, 2008)

have one it is an 03 with a marzocchi 888 rc. Running the older model saint cranks, hubs, brakes and rear deraileur. Pretty soon she will have a Marzocchi roco replacing the romic


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy 2 1/2 year gap-thread-resurection batman!


----------

